# OK, scold me



## Zuckerwatte (Jul 28, 2009)

not like I don't know I am a dork, idiot or whatever term you might insert here....

I bought 2 Bettas today, on impulse. 

male and female (I am not that bad of a dork)

and now as I am doing the climatizing ritual, I think the male does not like the female...


I need a little good Chi in the house, but I suppose that was the wrong way to go about it... :-?:roll:

do they get used to each other or do I just have to suck it up, and make different accomodations for one of them?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You can never house them together. They can only be together during breeding and that's just then, as soon as she's done releasing eggs you gotta take her out. You'll need separate homes for them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No no no no no!! Males and females MUST be kept seperate.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

They're almost like praying mantises- the female almost always dies or is badly injured during mating- and if they don't want to mate at all they will tear each other to pieces. Both males and females are highly territorial and will catch and kill other fish- including other betta. My own little female is so territorial I can't keep other fish with her- and she eats live ghost shrimp that are almost her own size for fun. 
If you want to get a large (5-10gallon) tank and carefully divide it into two sections with a plastic mesh wall your fish can live together sort of- as neighbors- and they may flirt a little- but lifting that divide will immediately lead to fighting.


----------



## Zuckerwatte (Jul 28, 2009)

sigh....


onto getting the guestroom ready.....

I am that much of a dork after all....:-?

Thank you so much.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Don't feel bad. A lot of people think males and females can live together.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah don't feel bad I thought the same thing like last year but then I was researching before I got Blaze


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

yes it happens all the time- at least you got online and asked before any real damage could be done.


----------



## Zuckerwatte (Jul 28, 2009)

^_^

Thanks.

Update. Since Mr Betta could not stay indefinit in his travel trailer, I bought a cheapish 1g tank with UG filter and light (and hood, because, well, I got little tigers prowling the house ;-)) In this case courosity could kill the fish. 

So for now the happy couple is living in separation...I don't think I will breed. I will have to see how I can upgrade accomodations.


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

lol I got a kick out of "curiousity could kill the fish." XD
Glad you have them separated now. You definitely need to post some pictures for us!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Zuckerwatte said:


> ^_^
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


hehehe, i loved the kill the fish line. and i have 'little tigers' too.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

And you shouldn't think of breeding until far down the line, only when you know much more and have researched a ton


----------



## Zuckerwatte (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe one day when I am old and retired I get into the breeding business. Roses, fish, birds... (no cats or dogs tho ;-) )

Or like my High school math teacher put it: "When I retire I'll breed turtles. I want to see if they really get to be 200 years old" :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Zuckerwatte said:


> Maybe one day when I am old and retired I get into the breeding business. Roses, fish, birds... (no cats or dogs tho ;-) )
> 
> Or like my High school math teacher put it: "When I retire I'll breed turtles. I want to see if they really get to be 200 years old" :lol:


It's never to early to start researching


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hehe, turtles... I love turtles.


----------



## Zuckerwatte (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, sadly the female died without any previous signs.
I am sure I screwed it up (but then again, that's my job, being Mom and all) 

Of course now I am checking the other fish 20 million times during the day....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your female.


----------



## Zuckerwatte (Jul 28, 2009)

losing a fish is about as sad as losing a furry pet, isn't it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it is.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your female fish..


----------

